# Brother FAX 1940cn empfängt kein Fax mehr.



## mysteria@amd (15. Juni 2009)

*Brother FAX 1940cn empfängt kein Fax mehr.*

Wie oben beschrieben. mein vater hat das Fax 1940CN von Brother. Er benutzt es zum drucken, gelegentliches kopieren und natürlich zum faxen. Das Problem ist, dass er fax verschicken kann, aber keins mehr empfangen. 
Reset weiß ich nicht genau wie das gehen soll, bzw. ich komm in das Resetmenü, weiß da aber nichtmehr weiter, weil der Kundenservice von brother einfach nur schlecht ist.( Handbuch unvollständig etc.)
Hat das schonmal einer gehabt oder weiß einer Rat. Das Fax hat mal funktioniert, ob es an Kabel deutschland liegt oder an dem Fax, ka...


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brother FAX 1940cn empfängt kein Fax mehr.*

also, der "telefonanschluss" geht über kabel deutschland, is also kein echter mehr, sondern per modem? also technisch voice over IP ? KÖNNTE damit zu tun haben, da würd ich mal kabelD fragen. vlt. kommt ein fax-signal nicht durch deren technik korrekt durch?

und was fehlt im handbuch denn? an sich is brother ganz gut beim service...


----------



## mysteria@amd (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brother FAX 1940cn empfängt kein Fax mehr.*

das handbuch ist arrg gekürzt, aber mit dem problem mit kabel deutschland haben die ja dann nix zu tun, doof nur, das vorher das faxen über kabel d geklappt hat. mhhm ich frag da mal nach
danke


----------



## mysteria@amd (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brother FAX 1940cn empfängt kein Fax mehr.*

das problem hat sich erledigt, die freundlichen menschen von kabel deutschland haben den fehler im modem gefunden und behoben. das erste mal, dass der Kundenservice von kabel deutschland mich überzeugt hat.


----------

